# Keeping white Chi eyes clean...tips please



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

My Belle always has brown circles around her eyes and i can never seem to get it clean and white. I bought theproduct they sell at the pet store but did really nothing! Our selection here in Switzerland is not that great so would appreciate any home made remedies if they are out there.

Thanks!
Erin

View attachment 11033



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

A friend of mine recommends a mixture of saline and salt. Personally I've never found that to work, but she swears by it.

I buy Eye Envy. You can order it online. It's been wonderful for the tear staining below Tango's eyes.

I wonder though, if you're trying to get rid of a natural coloring around your chi's eyes. Tango has dark rings around both his eyes that have nothing to do with tear staining, it's just his natural coloration. The tear stains are different, and appear in a sort of blob in the corner of each eye, the right eye being worse than the left. 

Here, look at these photos to see what I'm talking about:




























You can see how Tango's eyes are ringed with a darker color, and then there's a little bit of gunk in the corner of each eye, one more than the other. The dark rings never go away because they're just part of his coloration, but the gunk disappears completely over about a week or two, when I treat it with Eye Envy.


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, i will give it a try. Pretty sure most of it is stains but will proceed carefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What are you feeding her? Back in the day when I believed everything my vet said I was feeding eukanuba as was told was the best food on the market baby-love had nasty year stains as soon as I switched to a higher quality food she has not had any tear stains at all she just turned 7 and her eyes are completely light still. I feed acana and nupro. I heard foods with tomato pomace can cause tear staining and also foods with grains.


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for asking this! I am new to this forum and cannot seem to figure out how to post a thread. Lol. But I have literally tried anything and EVErYtHiNg I could find for Austin. My little boy chi, he has red rings around both his eyes. I at first was trying crystal eyes. But then I read it was for bacterial issues and so I stopped using it because I don't believe that's the problem. I feed my babies the wellness core and I believe it is one of the better expensive yet affordable options? I don't feed him bad food or bad treats. I just have tried everything for his eyes. Everyone comments that he would be so much cuter with this all cleaned up, although to me he is the cutest thing ever! But if anyone knows of anything that I can try that isn't harmful at all. I am very careful what I use or feed them or even bathe him in.. Ill post a picture so you all can see what I mean! I heard about distilled water then I read somewhere distilled is not a good Idea for dogs. So now I am just all confused!
View attachment 11041
this is Austin
View attachment 11049
View attachment 11057
he does have better days where his eyes aren't as bad! But I'll be curious to see if anyone has any advice for my baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

View attachment 11065
posting one more of him Sleeping you can see around his eyes a little better. I hope You find a solution maybe it will help us too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

I feed Royal Canine mini.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree that there is a difference in a ringed pattern around the eyes and tear staining.

I really believe in treating things from the inside out rather than applying topical stuff whenever I can. Hope is cream and has zero tear staining. That said, she is on an exceptional food. 

Here is a link to an independent, non-biased ratings site for food. I have pulled up Royal Canin but you can search by brand or number of rating stars. I know your choices may be limited but I would strive for a 5 star food if possible.
Royal Canin Mini Puppy Food | Review and Rating


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this dogs eyes are normal. It looks like, in the picture, he has a brown/beige coloration around his eyes. Maybe a tiny bit of 'gunk' in the corner. I have a white pup that has beige coloration around her eyes too. If she gets a little gunk, I just carefully wipe it away.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Karen...look into the food you're feeding. Most tear staining issues are caused from ingredients in food or an allergy to the ingredients in the food. Try a limited ingredient or a raw premade & I bet you'll start to see a difference.  I've seen a lot of dogs with tear staining on Royal Canin....


----------



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh that great info. I will definety look into dif. Food thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

